# για or σε when moving/traveling/going somewhere



## larshgf

Hello,

When moving/traveling/going somewhere you can use the two prepositions *σε *and *για*.    
Can somebody explain to me when to use σε and when to use για?

Best Regards
Lars


----------



## dmtrs

Πηγαίνω / Πήγα / Θα πάω στην Αθήνα (in simple present/past/future, but in continuous tenses also) = I go / I went / I'll go to Athens. (also: I am / I was / I will be going to Athens.)
Πηγαίνω / Πήγαινα / Θα πηγαίνω / για Αθἠνα (in continuous tenses only) = I am / I was / I will be going to Athens. (The stress is on the fact that I am / was / will be _on the way to_ Athens.)
I only now realize that the differentiation corresponds somehow to simple / continuous tenses in English!
Thanks for asking, I learned/realized something myself.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you dimitris!
I wonder if this rule is valid if one use  ταξιδεύω and not  πγγαίνω?
 So when using  ταξιδέψω (perfective = simple) you use σε, and when using ταξιδεύω (continous = imperfective) you use για?


----------



## dmtrs

larshgf said:


> I wonder if this rule is valid if one use ταξιδεύω and not πγγαίνω?



It's the same thing.




larshgf said:


> when using ταξιδέψω (perfective = simple) you use σε, and when using ταξιδεύω (continous = imperfective) you use για



It's kind of vice versa; the choice of preposition determines the tense -and the choice is based upon what you want to indicate/stress.
You can use _σε _in all cases to indicate destination.
You can use _για_ with continuous tenses to stress the ongoing travel.
Now I think of it, you can use _ταξιδεύω για_ with simple tenses, again stressing on the trip more than the destination itself.
With_ πηγαίνω για_ in simple tenses it's different; πήγα για... (e.g. καφέ, ψώνια, επίσκεψη...) indicates purpose (the main meaning of _για_). This use does not exclude continuous tenses. I mean you do not normally say πήγα/θα πάω για to indicate destination, while for purpose you can use any tense.
Note that the Greek present tense (ενεστώτας) corresponds to both continuous and simple present -depends to what you mean.


----------



## Perseas

Indeed, the prepositions "σε" (most common) and "για" denote -among other meanings- direction or destination.  The verb "φεύγω" (or the more formal "αναχωρώ") is one of the most common verbs with that construction. (Also, "ξεκινώ" ...).
I can see some kind of analogy between the use of "για" and "for" in the following example, but that's not a sufficient reason to generalize:
_Αύριο φεύγω *για* τη Γαλλία. _(Here *για* states destination)
_Tomorrow I'm leaving *for* France.
_
In the following example I don't see any difference between "σε" and "για"_, _except *maybe* that I would consider "σε" more formal:
_Αύριο ταξιδεύω *στη* Θεσσαλονίκη.
Αύριο ταξιδεύω *για *(τη) Θεσσαλονίκη.
Tomorrow I'm traveling *to *Thessaloniki. _(I think it's "to travel *to* somewhere").

Here's an example that combines both prepositions:
_Πήγα *στο* σουπεμάρκετ *για* γάλα._(Here *σε *states destination and *για* purpose or aim)
_I went *to* the supermarket *for* milk._


----------



## Helleno File

Very interesting question and very interesting answers. To pick up a small point from Perseas' reply it looks like the definite article is optional with the place name after για and we know it's required after σε.

Am I right to think to think on the bus you would say δυο [εισιτήρια] *για* Αργοστόλι or is στο possible?


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> the definite article is optional with the place name after για and we know it's required after σε.


In this context, yes. But you may hear "Θα ταξιδέψω σε Θεσσαλονίκη, Δράμα, Αλεξανδρούπολη".
In any case, the use of the article is more formal.



Helleno File said:


> Am I right to think to think on the bus you would say δυο [εισιτήρια] *για* Αργοστόλι or is στο possible?


Only "για (or "για το") Αργοστόλι" works here.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks.

When you think you know something in Greek there turns out to be another side to it!


----------



## larshgf

Thanks for all the answers. Just a few questions more:



dmtrs said:


> Note that the Greek present tense (ενεστώτας) corresponds to both continuous and simple present -depends to what you mean.


I have learned that the present tense is always imperfective = continuos as it "pr. definition" is an ongoing action? Is that wrong?  

Just to be quite sure how *σε* and *για* are used when they indicate a direction "to":


dmtrs said:


> You can use _σε _in all cases to indicate destination.


- so *σε* in all cases means that it is both in imperfektive (continous) and perfective (simple/aorist) aspect?



dmtrs said:


> You can use _για_ with continuous tenses to stress the ongoing travel.


- so with *για* one always use imperfektive (=continous) aspect?


----------



## dmtrs

larshgf said:


> I have learned that the present tense is always imperfective = continuos as it "pr. definition" is an ongoing action? Is that wrong?



Look! The sun is rising! = Κοίτα! Ο ήλιος *ανατέλλει*!
The sun rises in the East. = Ο ήλιος *ανατέλλει *στην (από την) ανατολή.
You cannot see him right now, he is working. = Δεν μπορείς να τον δεις τώρα, *δουλεύει*.
He works hard. = *Δουλεύει *σκληρά.
All ενεστώτας. 
(I think I answer your question through the examples.)




larshgf said:


> *σε* in all cases means that it is both in imperfektive (continous) and perfective (simple/aorist) aspect?



With the verbs πηγαίνω/ταξιδεύω it is not _both_, it is _either_:
Πηγαίνω/ταξιδεύω στην Αθήνα κάθε μήνα. = I go/travel to Athens every month.
Πηγαίνω/ταξιδεύω στην Αθήνα. Θα σου τηλεφωνήσω όταν φτάσω. = I am going/travelling to Athens. I'll call you when I get there.




larshgf said:


> with *για* one always use imperfektive (=continous) aspect?



Πηγαίνω/ταξιδεύω *στην* Αθήνα. = I go/travel *to* Athens. (or: I am going/travelling to Athens.)
Πηγαίνω/ταξιδεύω *για* Αθήνα. = I am going /travelling *towards* Athens. (most of the times, at least)
Also:
Αύριο το απόγευμα (θα)* ταξιδεύω *για* Αθήνα. = Tomorrow afternoon I'll be travelling to Athens.
Αύριο θα ταξιδέψω *για* Αθήνα. (not very common) = Tomorrow I'll be travelling to Athens.


*often omitted to indicate certainty, like: I'm travelling to Athens tomorrow afternoon.

---

Things are different with other verbs.

I would translate:
Έφυγε στη Γαλλία. = He moved to France.
Έφυγε για Γαλλία. = He left for France.

Μετακόμισε στη Γαλλία. = He moved to France. (always with *σε*)
Το τρένο ξεκίνησε για Αθήνα. = The train left (departed) for Athens. (always with *για*)
Το τρένο αναχώρησε για Αθήνα. (formal) = The train left (departed) for Athens. (always with *για*)

---

Do these sound Greek to you?
I cannot blame you.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you for your answers and your patience!
Marvelous forum this one...


----------



## Helleno File

larshgf said:


> Thank you for your answers and your patience!
> Marvelous forum this one...



Σύμφωνο!


----------



## Helleno File

I've just remembered there's a poem people may have heard of . It starts: "Σα βγεις στον πηγαιμό *για* την Ιθάκη..." Not στην as this is _definitely_ a journey [πηγαιμός, literary Greek, I think]! Quite apart from the metre, of course!


----------

